# Problem with TiVo Rewards from Credit Card



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I did a quick search and didn't find anything on this topic, so bear with me if someone has brought it up before.

I am having a heck of a time getting my points from my TiVo Rewards Credit Card. The *only* reason I got the credit card was to get my TiVo points. As of my first statement, Juniper (credit card company) says they sent to TiVo that I should get just over 1000 points. I have gotten zero points attributed to my TiVo account from the credit card. The FAQs say that it takes up to three business days. It has been seven business days.

Last night I called Juniper and they put me on hold forever, finally said they sent the points to TiVo, so they called TiVo and got a TiVo service rep on the phone who said that all I had to do was click the link that says "I'm missing points" and then they would research it. Well, there are two links that say "I'm missing points", one is missing referral points, which requires you to fill in the name of the referral and their service number, which I can't do since this isn't a referral. The other link says that I'm missing points from the credit card and all that link says is to contact Juniper.

So I call the TiVo help line, the associate is woefully unprepared to assist rewars questions in any way, puts me on hold for well over twenty minutes and finally comes back and says that I need to call Juniper and get proof that they sent the points to TiVo. At this point I was frustrated and just gave up for the night. I'll try again today.

I am going to be really pissed off if I have to do this every month to get my points. Has anyone else had a problem with this?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I've had my Tivo Mastercard for a couple of months now, and I've noticed that they only apply the rewards once a month. In my case, it's on the 13th of the month. So...tomorrow's the day! I've got my eye on the Tivo watch. I've already got the Tivo iPod : D


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zevida _
> *I did a quick search and didn't find anything on this topic, so bear with me if someone has brought it up before.
> 
> I am having a heck of a time getting my points from my TiVo Rewards Credit Card. The *only* reason I got the credit card was to get my TiVo points. As of my first statement, Juniper (credit card company) says they sent to TiVo that I should get just over 1000 points. I have gotten zero points attributed to my TiVo account from the credit card. The FAQs say that it takes up to three business days. It has been seven business days.
> ...


Have you paid off any of the purchases? Generally points are only available once the purchases associated with the points are paid.

-Roll


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Did you use the same email address for TiVo Rewards account and credit card account?


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Anyone see this month's points yet ? Its the 14th, and I normally see them by now .... Just curious ..


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

My statement just closed yesterday. Should show up at TiVo's end in 2-3 days.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

9/17, 10/13, and 11/13. Always within a few days after credit card statement.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Still no points ... I guess we can use this thread as a definitive as to when points get allocated to our accounts ... The dates are always the 13th in my account ... but its the 15th and still no points showing up. Just FYI.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

just checking in to this thread. Found the thread because I, too, have not been credited any of the points on tivo's website that juniper says I have accrued. 

all balances have been paid.


----------



## CraigEagle (Jun 25, 2002)

Same issue. I normally get the points on the 13th but for this month I have not yet been credited.
- Craig


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW!

I just looked at my Juniper statement and saw this:

"**IMPORTANT** PLEASE NOTE THAT YOUR ACCOUNT HAS BEEN ADJUSTED TO INCLUDE THE
TIVO POINTS YOU EARNED BUT WERE OMITTED FROM YOUR LAST STATEMENT. YOUR NEW
BALANCE IS REFLECTED IN YOUR TOTAL TIVO POINTS BELOW. WE APOLOGIZE FOR THE
INCONVENIENCE. TO THANK YOU FOR CHOOSING THE TIVO MASTERCARD, YOU WILL NOW
EARN 2 POINTS FOR EVERY $1 IN PURCHASES FOR 1 FULL YEAR (PREVIOUSLY 6 MONTHS). YAY!"

Anyone else see that?

Tivo's site still states:
"** Points earned on purchases during the first 6 months after your account is opened will be doubled to a maximum of 10,000 points"


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

NOTE: I have not gotten my reward points on TiVo yet. I seem to get them posted on the 13th but not this month....


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by millershane _
> *YOU WILL NOW EARN 2 POINTS FOR EVERY $1 IN PURCHASES FOR 1 FULL YEAR (PREVIOUSLY 6 MONTHS). YAY!"
> 
> Anyone else see that?*


 My statement said the same thing. It's not clear whether it means that the 10,000 point limit (which itself was not clear) has been lifted. If the limit hasn't been lifted there's no "YAY!" for me since I have already charged over $10,000 on my card. If they do double all of my points for a whole year with no limit, I will get three free Tivos (I charge a lot in a year). That would be nice.

Edit: And, no, my points haven't been posted yet either this month.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

I agree. If they didn't change the 10000 point limit then it wouldn't matter to me either. 

I'm only up to 8000 bonus points from charges so we'll see next month. I wish my sub-contractor that's adding onto my home took credit cards.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

12/17 -- No points yet ???


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

No points for me yet, either!


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

No points for me, either. I finally have enough to order the Humax unit, but I can't order it until the points show up. They were always so prompt before (even though they were often wrong). "YAY!" my bum.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I had no idea this thread had been revived after being DOA for ten days!  

I was so desperate that I contacted one of the TiVo employees via private messaging and he contacted the Rewards department for me. About a week later, he sent me a PM back saying they had found the error and the points were credited. That was earlier this week. Maybe that is the same error some of the rest of you are getting an email on. I won't get my statement for another few days, so we'll see if those go in on time.

And yes, I had paid the full balance on the statement and then some. I'm a pay off the credit card every week person - I use it instead of cash or my check card.

After my next statement, with bonus points, I should be over 20,000 points and I should get my iPod! So I'm hoping TiVo fixed the problem totally.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

12/18 -- No points yet


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

12/19 and none in sight.

I guess next month our statements will say "WE'RE SORRY. YOUR POINTS WEREN'T CREDITED LAST MONTH. WE'RE STILL TOO INEPT TO CREDIT THEM THIS MONTH. TO THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE WE HAVE SCRAPPED THE POINTS SYSTEM ENTIRELY AND WE WILL NOW SEND OUT GOOD THOUGHTS. 2 GOOD THOUGHTS PER $1 YOU SPEND WITH THE CARD FOR 10 YEARS. YOWZA!"


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh, Come On TiVo -- Get it together ... This is bordering on ridiculous.
I apologize for being gruff ... but, it's early, I havent had my coffee yet, and I'm staying at my In-Laws for the xmas season ... but COME ON!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yikes...

I just ordered the TiVo credit card. I rack up tons of points from frequent travel at work (5K-10K per month)...and usually apply them to Starwood hotel points or airline miles. 

I was gonna use the new TiVo card to get free TiVo stuff...but you guys are freaking me out. I don't want these points to go down the same black hole as my TiVo rebates (12 weeks and counting on that one... )..

TiVo...your vendors are killing your reputation!!


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I've always received them on the 13th and haven't yet this month, so I just sent off an email to Juniper. I'm glad to hear it's not just me. Hopefully they'll get it straightened out!!!


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

I emailed juniper, and their response was a lot closer to "that's odd, you should have your points" than "we are behind this month".

still working with them, will report back.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I am still waiting for mine too, and the previous points were credited on:

09/17/2004 
10/13/2004 
10/17/2004 
11/13/2004

so they are definitely runnng late this month.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Has anyone gotten this month's points yet? None for me.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

raw deal.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Only 8 days late for me, thanks ...


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

I spoke with a Customer Service Representative Supervisor and explained the problem to him. He seemed to think it was odd that they weren't posted and I said that I knew 15-20 other people who stated that their points wern't posted either (can I say I "know" you all?) He said he would take it and get it resolved soon and they would be posted.

I'll call back in two days with my case number if they aren't posted to see if there are any notes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by millershane _
> *I spoke with a Customer Service Representative Supervisor and explained the problem to him. He seemed to think it was odd that they weren't posted and I said that I knew 15-20 other people who stated that their points wern't posted either (can I say I "know" you all?) He said he would take it and get it resolved soon and they would be posted.
> 
> I'll call back in two days with my case number if they aren't posted to see if there are any notes. *


Thanks, I've been meaning to call them. I guess I'll wait a little longer.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

You guys are getting a lot better service than I did! When I didn't get the points after my first statement, my email to Juniper went unanswered, the Juniper CSR I talked to said she couldn't do anything and the TiVo CSR said she couldn't do anything! 

My second statement should be in the next day or two, and I'll see how long it takes me to get the points after that.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zevida _
> *You guys are getting a lot better service than I did! When I didn't get the points after my first statement, my email to Juniper went unanswered, the Juniper CSR I talked to said she couldn't do anything and the TiVo CSR said she couldn't do anything!
> 
> My second statement should be in the next day or two, and I'll see how long it takes me to get the points after that. *


I spoke with a TiVo CSR and when I ddn't get any answers I asked for their Supervisor. That usually gets me further.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

Dec 22 and no points....
I'll call TiVo today regarding the open case I have with them.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Just called Juniper, and got a case number. We'll see how that goes. I normally get mine on the 13th. They seemed to think it was their issue, since I asked if I should call TiVo too and they said to let them look into it first.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I got a note on my current Juniper statement saying that they were sorry my points had not been transferred, and in compensation, they were doubling all the points earned for the year.


----------



## CraigEagle (Jun 25, 2002)

I called Juniper and they opened a Dipute for the rewards points. We will see how that goes.
- Craig


----------



## mjpfeffer (Jul 10, 2002)

I haven't gotten mine either FWIW, and mine have always shown up on time until now also.

--Matt


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I emailed Juniper's customer service and they responded that they've forwarded my email to the Executive office for review and they would get back to me in about 10 days. We'll see...


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

I just called them and they told me there was a computer problem and the points will update in January. This was my big month. I'm suppose to get over 8,000 points. I don't want to lose those!


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm on with CSR from TiVo again. I gave him my case number. He seems confused.

He's saying that they can't get the points, Juniper needs to send them to them. I stated that Juniper claims that they are already sent.

Now I'm on hold as he's contacting his Help Desk. That seems odd right there...

Boy am I not happy. I FINALLY am off of hold and the CSR said that he reached a road block. Well no kidding, now he knows how I feel! He said that their helpdesk said that Juniper is responsible for posting the points and I need to contact them. I laughed and told him that I would conference him in with Juniper and he can talk with them. He said that that wouldn't do any good. I didn't tell him this but I agree! None of this has done any good.

So, I told him that TiVo must have more pull with Junpier than I do. He stated that they don't have any pull with Juniper and I need to contact them and tell them that I spoke with TiVo and they don't have any points.

So I'm now on hold with a CSR from Juniper....she doesn't sound thrilled to be talking to me. She said that they see that I called and they put my points in "disputed" and they will contact me with-in 30 days in writing!

I'm now on hold for her supervisor. As I wait on hold I think that this isn't that big of a deal and normally I would just wait and I know eventually the points will be posted but this is just annoying the heck out of me that I can't get some reasonable answer regarding where the problem is. If they said that they were backlogged and it would be 2 weeks then I'd hang up and wait.

OK the supervisor was no help either. Color me surprised. She did state that it could take 10-30 days to get a response.

I guess we take the sit and wait stance.

Sorry for all the typing with no good info.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

millershane:

That is exactly the type of run-around I got from them. Juniper said they sent the points and they can't do anything, talk to TiVo. I talked to TiVo and they said that they can't do anything, I have to talk to Juniper. Um, don't the two companies have an established business relationship? Talk to each other!

Good luck!


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

12/27/2004 - The wait continues.....


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Still no response to my open request for investigation.

2nd monthly statement has arrived (and 4 business days passed) with no points applied at all.

I will not be using the tivo CC much longer without getting what I was promised.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

12/28/2004 -- Should we give up ?


----------



## CraigEagle (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drosoph _
> *12/28/2004 -- Should we give up ? *


I called in to ask about my 'dispute'. The Juniper Service Rep said that she can see that my dispute was sent to the 'Executive Team' and that is can take them up to 10 business days to even look at the item. 
I write software for call centers. If their executive team is taking up to 10 business days to look at an issue something is seriously wrong. They need to figure this out. The whole point of having the card is to get the rewards. I for one will not give up. I will hound them day and night until I get the service I signed up for. I understand that it is the holidays and people are short-staffed but this is unacceptable. And dammit I want my iPod.
- Craig


----------



## CraigEagle (Jun 25, 2002)

Several minutes after my last post I received a call from Juniper. So they may be monitoring this forum. The very nice rep said that they have identified the problem. There is an error on the Juniper side. She said that they are working very hard to fix the issue and as soon as it was fixed she would call me back. She did not know the timeframe for fixing the problem.
- Craig


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

That's good to hear. I just got off the phone with Juniper a few minutes ago. The CSR was basically clueless and gave me an excuse why the points are not credited yet. I'm waiting for those last few points to get an iPod!!!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Fortunately my points for my second statement arrived right on time in my TiVo Rewards Account, so it looks like they fixed the problem on my account. I also received a letter from them yesterday saying that my email address needs to be the same for both accounts (it's not), so I'm going to fix that today. You guys may want to double check that.

The letter also said that TiVo and Juniper were actively looking to address the problem as other customers have experienced it as well. I'd suggest everyone hang tough. I sent a letter addressed to their CEO, and the letter I got back is from the Executive office, so that might be a place for people to send complaints and light a fire.

I hope everyone's points show up soon!!


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Heck, I dont even get the email updates anymore ... I did get 1 once!

No points for December yet  ...


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

> _Originally posted by nathanbeer _
> *I knew when I signed up for this that just by the looks of thier website, this would be a shaddy company to do business with.
> *


My points are late, just like everyone else's. 

but I don't believe that Juniper is a "shady" company. I just think somebody at Juniper screwed up.

I called their customer service a couple of days ago (before I found this thread), and got the same response everyone else has... "not sure why"... " "TiVo is late in recording the points"... "says in my log here to wait up to 30 days for points to register"... blah blah blah. If the points don't show up, just fax your last statement showing the disputed points to our "Executive Office".

It won't bother me as long as the points for the 12/13 statement get recorded once the next statment arrives... and even better if they double the points for an extended full year.

Annoying, but not the end of the world yet.

As a reminder, when I signed up for TiVo Rewards, there were statements to the effect that the program can terminate at any time. At first, I was nervous that the Rewards program had been canned, but it seems more obvious now that there was simply a screwup in transferring everyone's points.


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

Just to let you know -- we are looking into this issue with Juniper. Most customers are getting their points correctly, but there may be an issue with some points being received this month. We will post an update as more information becomes available. We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm a new Juniper customer (gulp). Where do you see the accumulated points?

When I log onto the Juniper site, I can see my recent charges logged; so, I presume there is a clear audit trail to ensure full (maybe not timely ) credit for each and every point, right??


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Every credit card's reward statement, AMEX, etc, have the right to cancel their program at any time.

How is this different?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

markp: go to www.tivo.com/rewards and sign in and you will see your total points balance. You can view your points transactions history, and the credit card points will show up as an "other".

nathan: Don't knock TiVoBill. He really helped me out.

I wasn't going to do this, but...if anyone wants a phone number and name to contact someone in Juniper's executive office, send me a PM. You won't be able to get in touch with her until Monday, because her hours are 8-5 M-F. I'll give you her contact info as long as you don't tell her who you got it from


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I got a phone message from someone in the Executive Offices a few days ago and asked me to check to see if I got my points yet. I hadn't, so I called her back this afternoon. She assured me that she would get me my points  

I'll let y'all know...


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Is every person affected by this mistake going to have to call and badger them into giving up the points? I assumed that they would recognize such a large error after the half dozen or so of you called and then they would fix it for everyone. Now I'm getting the feeling that only the squeaky wheel will get the points. I was supposed to get over 8,000 points last month and I'm going to spend about $10,000 this month, so I guess I'd better start squeaking.


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wouldworker _
> *Is every person affected by this mistake going to have to call and badger them into giving up the points? I assumed that they would recognize such a large error after the half dozen or so of you called and then they would fix it for everyone. Now I'm getting the feeling that only the squeaky wheel will get the points. I was supposed to get over 8,000 points last month and I'm going to spend about $10,000 this month, so I guess I'd better start squeaking. *


No need to call. They are investigating the issue now and all of you will receive the points that you are entitled to once they get everything straightened out. Again, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Just checked my TiVo Rewards account, and the points from my December 13 Juniper statement have finally been credited. Yay!

However, I never received any e-mail telling me my points would be doubled beyond the first 6 months (sigh). Oh well.

Did everone else's accounts get updated too?


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Yea! I got my points! I checked early today and they weren't there but they are now...


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Mine are there, too. WOO HOO!


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

They think the issue where some people were missing some points from their Juniper credit card has been resolved. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Got em ! ... Thanks!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by nathanbeer _
> *OK did I piss off anyone at Juniper or TiVo*


yes


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nathanbeer _
> *OK did I piss off anyone at Juniper or TiVo because this is my Rewards statement as of right now...
> 
> TiVo Rewards member #: xxxxxxxxx Edit account information | Edit login information
> ...


Can you send me a private message with your contact info? I can have somebody follow up.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Got mine too.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

One referral away from my iPod!!! Mine just updated!


----------



## CraigEagle (Jun 25, 2002)

iPod here we come (well in 4-6 weeks). Thank you TiVoBill.
- Craig


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

Since this seems to be the thread to be in for problems with Juniper, I too have not been credited any points since 10/13. They made it the first month, but have missed the 2 since then.

The latter half of October and the beginning of November I had to call them four times to get something straightened out and I am not looking forward to that process again.

I love TiVo, I have numerous referrals, but Juniper is really screwing this up for me.  

What can I do to get this resolved?


----------



## Dreddnaught (Apr 9, 2003)

I just got my points yesterday - thanks for resolving the issues.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

I see that the problem should have been resolved. I still have no points from juniper at all.


----------



## TiVoBill (Jun 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by angra _
> *I see that the problem should have been resolved. I still have no points from juniper at all. *


If people are still seeing issues with getting points from the Juniper credit card, please call TiVo and ask for your case to be escalated if necessary to resovle your issue.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Bill,

Thank you for the response (so fast!).

Not looking forward to the CSR phone game, but I will do it when I can carve out the time in my day to spend on the phone.

Actually on further review, the Tivo website says I should talk to Juniper about missing points from Juniper, and has no phone contact listed for Rewards problems that I can find - only a "request credit" link. OK I have work to do this is just going to have to wait. Maybe I am just deep in a queue and the problem will correct itself.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

You folks that called in to a live tivo CSR and got one that could help, is this the phone you called?



> Live agent support available: Monday - Sunday
> 8:00 AM - 8:00 PM Pacific
> Phone number: 877-367-8486


I've never had to call in to tivo CS before, and the website is somewhat unclear about which number I should call for this problem.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

I got mine too! Now do I get a TiVo DVD recorder or a 140 hour TiVo? "Soon" I'll be able to transfer shows and record them to DVD from my PC so do I spend the points on a regular 140hr TiVo?

Any Opinions?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a toughie, millershane. I'd say that TiVoToGo is going to make the DVD burner obsolete. I personally wouldn't need a 140 hour TiVo. I'm all iPod baby, yeah! (should be just 3-5 weeks now!). I'd probably go with the 140 hour TiVo so I could move my 80 hour one to my bedroom.

Glad to hear most people are getting their points updated!


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Well I have gotten half of my back points, I guess that is progress . December has been updated correctly, but november is still in the void.


----------



## Dreddnaught (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by millershane _
> *I got mine too! Now do I get a TiVo DVD recorder or a 140 hour TiVo? "Soon" I'll be able to transfer shows and record them to DVD from my PC so do I spend the points on a regular 140hr TiVo?
> 
> Any Opinions? *


Go with the Tivo w/DVD Burner I like my Series2 just fine but the Humax DVD-R(W) is awesome, and it also has Firewire and composite AV inputs to capture video from a video camera if you have one and want to make multiple copies of your home recordings.

Think about how long it will take you to actually burn this DVD for 2 1 hour shows using TivoToGo and a PC

30-60 minutes to transfer first show from Tivo to PC (possibly longer with wireless) (initate manually and wait)
30-60 minutes to transfer second show from Tivo to PC (possibly longer with wireless) (initate manually and wait)
30-60 minutes to Burn (initiate manually) possibly more if the mpeg needs to be re-encoded by your PC (processor intensive)

*Total time 1.5 hrs to 3 hours Plus wait time between steps*

Now consider burning 2 1 hour shows (High quality) on the DVD Burner unit - ( 2 minute process and no waiting between steps)

Pop in the DVD
Select programs to record
Burn shows 30 minutes per show - total of 60 minutes (it records these in batch so no need do anything once the first recording is done, second automatically starts)

*Total time 60 minutes, no waiting between steps*

If you think you're going to get the extra points for the DVD burner unit in the near future, I would wait for that.


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

Yet another month with no point updates from Juniper. This is missed month #3. I emailed Juniper asking them to look into this for me 10 bus days ago and I got a "I forwarded your message to the executive team" 9 bus days ago.

I am done with Juniper, this is not worth it. I should not have to follow up with the company many many many times over the last several months for the service they are supposed to be providing me.

I love Tivo . . . I have two, I have referred seven boxes in the last 6-8 months, but this partnership with Juniper is getting ridiculous.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I did get my late points from December in January, but my January points are a day late again. I'll give them until next week before I call. 

If I was not enjoying my iPod so much, I'd be more upset at them.


----------



## Dreddnaught (Apr 9, 2003)

My rewards points are there - but now I've got a new problem. I ordered something over a week ago and still haven't received any order confimation email.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

Anyone get their points from their January statement? My statement closed on the 12th and they stated that they sent the points over to TiVo. When they get there I am getting the Humax TiVo so I'm anxious.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

My statement also closed on the 12th and no points have shown up yet (I'm expecting 17,000 -- we spend a lot of dough). The "This statement includes the points you earned but were omitted from your last statement. YAY!" thing showed up again in the current statement.

I'm planning to get my second 140 hour Tivo when the points show up, even though the first 140 I ordered through the rewards programs hasn't arrived yet. I'll probably dump the card if they don't get it right next month.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wouldworker _
> *My statement also closed on the 12th and no points have shown up yet (I'm expecting 17,000 -- we spend a lot of dough). The "This statement includes the points you earned but were omitted from your last statement. YAY!" thing showed up again in the current statement.
> 
> I'm planning to get my second 140 hour Tivo when the points show up, even though the first 140 I ordered through the rewards programs hasn't arrived yet. I'll probably dump the card if they don't get it right next month. *


HOw long ago did you order your last 140 hour TiVo through the rewards program? I'm interested in how long it takes to receive the items.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by millershane _
> *HOw long ago did you order your last 140 hour TiVo through the rewards program? I'm interested in how long it takes to receive the items. *


 I ordered it on December 22, so it has been four weeks now.

Still no points in my rewards account today.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So I called Juniper today, to ask about my January points. They claim that they sent them to TiVo (and had the exact number). So I call TiVo, and they can't find them, eventually transfer me to another TiVo guy, who also cannot find them. Some confusion ensues, since my December points did not get posted until January, and they thought those might be the January points. Using dates and amounts, I convince him they are the December points. So with TiVo on the phone, we call Juniper, and confirm that Juniper has sent X number of points to TiVo. Finally, the TiVo guy told me that they would give it a couple of more days to see if they appear in the account automatically, like they are supposed to. If not, they will manually post the points for me.

So a little annoying in that I had to call and waste time, but the reps from both TiVo and Juniper were trying very hard to make things right, so they get credit for that.

P.S. Did I mention how much I HATE the TiVo voice routing system?


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

> _Originally posted by eddyj _
> *So I called Juniper today, to ask about my January points. They claim that they sent them to TiVo (and had the exact number). So I call TiVo, and they can't find them, eventually transfer me to another TiVo guy, who also cannot find them. Some confusion ensues, since my December points did not get posted until January, and they thought those might be the January points. Using dates and amounts, I convince him they are the December points. So with TiVo on the phone, we call Juniper, and confirm that Juniper has sent X number of points to TiVo. Finally, the TiVo guy told me that they would give it a couple of more days to see if they appear in the account automatically, like they are supposed to. If not, they will manually post the points for me.
> 
> So a little annoying in that I had to call and waste time, but the reps from both TiVo and Juniper were trying very hard to make things right, so they get credit for that.
> ...


I had the same problem. My January points didn't post yet and my December points posted in January. I just haven't had a chance to call them about it yet. This is getting frustrating that we have to call every single month to get our points.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

No points here yet either.

I hope this is not going to be a repeat of last month.


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bgreen5 _
> *No points here yet either.
> 
> I hope this is not going to be a repeat of last month. *


 No points for me either. I got a call from Juniper last week about the prior month. They stated that they resolved the issue and the points should now be posted. They had been posted for two days already so that wasn't a surprise. However, they also said that they gave me 250 bonus points that will appear on my next statement. In addition they stated that there won't be a repeat of this situation next month.

I don't see the 250 bonus points and it appears that this *is* a repeat of last month.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Just checked TiVo's web site, and the Rewards points have been updated (for me, at least). Everyone else get theirs for January?

Hello, new iPod !


----------



## gregbennett (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bgreen5 _
> *Just checked TiVo's web site, and the Rewards points have been updated (for me, at least). Everyone else get theirs for January?
> 
> Hello, new iPod !
> ...


Yeah, looks like mine have been updated today as well.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Mine showed up, too. I ordered another 140-hour box. I'm waiting on one from four weeks ago. Hopefully they'll ship at the same time.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Got mine yesterday too. Now I have enough to order something good -- decisons, decisions...


----------



## ChrisBias (Jan 7, 2005)

I had this same problem happen to me as I was waiting for the final few thousand points for my Humax DVD recorder (which I've since received and LOVE it!). When I finally got through, the person at TiVo told me she had no idea why it states points are available 3 days after your closing date because it takes up to 30 days! Apparently, they've got a zero missing!

I think the thing for me to remember is that points eventually do show up so I need to sit back and relax and just wait.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I got mine on Friday too, and I also got a follow-up call from Juniper on Monday to see if all was OK. So again, the process is messed up, but no complaints about the helpfulness of both Juniper and TiVo in trying to resolve this.


----------



## ILubMyTivo (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ChrisBias _
> *I had this same problem happen to me as I was waiting for the final few thousand points for my Humax DVD recorder (which I've since received and LOVE it!). When I finally got through, the person at TiVo told me she had no idea why it states points are available 3 days after your closing date because it takes up to 30 days! Apparently, they've got a zero missing!
> 
> I think the thing for me to remember is that points eventually do show up so I need to sit back and relax and just wait.  *


or . . . 90 days


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eddyj _
> *I got mine on Friday too, and I also got a follow-up call from Juniper on Monday to see if all was OK. So again, the process is messed up, but no complaints about the helpfulness of both Juniper and TiVo in trying to resolve this. *


I've been *****ing about the missing points, so now it is only fair I give accolades. I got my points last Friday (1/21) and ordered my reward (the digital camera) that afternoon.

It was delivered today, less than a week after I ordered it! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Same here...

Got my points on 1/21, ordered the same day, received shipment notice on the 24th, and my iPod arrived by UPS Ground today the 27th.

I couldn't believe how fast TiVo turned this around once the points were all accounted for.

:up:


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

Same here! I ordered got my points so I ordered the DVD Burner TiVo on Monday and I received it today (Thursday)!
Less than a week from order to delivery! Great job!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

bgreen: Are you serious?  

I ordered my iPod on 12/28 and haven't gotten so much as a shipping notice (just an order confirmation). Not to begrudge you your iPod, but it seems like a load of crap that they aren't shipping them in chronological order based on when the person submitted their order.

But I guess that's a complaint for another thread. I will give props that Juniper gave me my points on schedule this month. Seems like they've gotten their system sorted out.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Zevida _
> *bgreen: Are you serious?
> 
> I ordered my iPod on 12/28 and haven't gotten so much as a shipping notice (just an order confirmation). Not to begrudge you your iPod, but it seems like a load of crap that they aren't shipping them in chronological order based on when the person submitted their order.*


Ditto here... had one on order from before Christmas and another shortly after. Nothing!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hippster _
> *Ditto here... had one on order from before Christmas and another shortly after. Nothing!  *


That is because some of us are preferred customers, and you are scum. 

I thought I read somewhere that the iPods had been back ordered but that they should have been shipping by now. I would call them and ask.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Zevida and Hippster,

Sorry to hear that 

You and others who've been standing in line should *absolutely* have gotten yours first. I feel a bit bad about that.

As I said, I was totally shocked that the turnaround time was so fast... I was not expecting to have my iPod until March or April.

Sounds like something is messed up in their queue system.

I don't think it's directly TiVo's fault though. After checking the mailing label on my order, the package was apparently shipped by "Metron North America".

It would appear that TiVo has contracted with Metron, who is managing the fullfillment logistics for the TiVo Rewards system.

Someone at TiVo should be putting the screws to Metron if they've been making folks wait for any reason other than a shortage in the pipeline.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Aww, thanks for the nice words bgreen. Don't feel bad that you got lucky. I've called TiVo and reported the problem, so we'll see if that works it out a bit. Enjoy your iPod!  I know I'll enjoy mine when I finally get it. (If ever )


----------



## millershane (Dec 31, 2002)

As I mentioned earlier I got my TiVo on Thursday after ordering it on Monday! I set it up on Friday and now have taken it down again ebcause the TiVo doesn't respond to the remote. I tried multiple remotes with the same issue. They are sending me a new one.

I was really looking forward to the dvd-writer. :-(


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Reviving this thread to note that the points from this month's Juniper statement (which closed on 2/14) arrived in my rewards account on 2/15. Seems like they may have worked out the kinks. Anyone else having similar luck?


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

I got my points today as well!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Slightly OT:

It's time for some Tivo to expand their Tivo Rewards offerings. Maybe they could throw in some more of the items available in their Tivo Store?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jennifer said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> It's time for some Tivo to expand their Tivo Rewards offerings. Maybe they could throw in some more of the items available in their Tivo Store?


Mine were posted on time. Woo Hoo!

And I agree with Jennifer, we need more rewards.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

bgreen5 said:


> It would appear that TiVo has contracted with Metron, who is managing the fullfillment logistics for the TiVo Rewards system.


Anyone have any problems getting their TiVo points redeemed lately?

... asking because Metron shuttered its doors recently.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Hello, my name is Andrew .. and it's been 32 days since my last rewards credit .... 

they just keep moving it out a little each time


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I haven't gotten mine yet this month. I'm usually around the 13th, but nothing so far this month...


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Nothing yet here either.

... and Juniper still hasn't credited my charge account from the payment check I mailed over a week ago.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

They are taking longer to credit the accounts, it seems. My automatic payment from the bank, that had been plenty early (a couple of days) for 10 months, suddenly was late the last two months. I think they are messing with how the credit checks. Between this and the increase in required rewards points, I am thinking of cashing out my points with whatever I can get and close the account.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

eddyj said:


> Between this and the increase in required rewards points, I am thinking of cashing out my points with whatever I can get and close the account.


I was thinking the same thing.

Remember the good old days when you could get a 20GB iPod for 20,000 points? Now they require 27,500 just to get a Mini. 

My overall experience with Juniper/TiVo Rewards has been "good". But I'm looking at the trends, and it seems like it ain't so "good" anymore.

The one thing that has continued to bug me about Juniper is that it takes 3-4 days for transactions to show up online. If I go back to using my previous cards, my transactions show up on the web within 60 minutes.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have also given up trying to download the transactions to bring into Quicken. Never works right. Just another nail in the coffin.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

My impression of the juniper tivo CC operation, after three months of having this card, and continuing through this day, is "Bush League".

It's as if they are running out of somebody's basement.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I'm not sure I'm going to keep the account open. The points have been devalued to being worth less than any other account I have. 

I wonder if they underestimated how many points they'd give out for referrals and found out that they were giving out far more points than expected, so they devalued the points as to give away less awards?

It's not that great a program now, and I'm thinking about closing the account once I get enough points to get a decent award.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Payment still not recorded on charge account. It's been over 10 days. Called a rep and told her that my check was in the mail after Columbus day. She tells me the only reason my account won't update is because they haven't received the check yet. I asked her if they'd been seeing delays in the system where this might be happening with many other accounts, to which she replied no. "Honestly..." she adds.

After getting silence from her end, I "volunteered" the suggestion that I put a stop payment on the check in transit, then write a new one. At which point, she says "... I'd give it until Thursday before you do that."

WTF? 

Anyone else seeing the same kind of delay this month?

(and of course, still no rewards points)


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

bgreen5 said:


> Payment still not recorded on charge account. It's been over 10 days. Called a rep and told her that my check was in the mail after Columbus day. She tells me the only reason my account won't update is because they haven't received the check yet. I asked her if they'd been seeing delays in the system where this might be happening with many other accounts, to which she replied no. "Honestly..." she adds.
> 
> After getting silence from her end, I "volunteered" the suggestion that I put a stop payment on the check in transit, then write a new one. At which point, she says "... I'd give it until Thursday before you do that."
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it it took a long time for mine to get credited as well. The bank cleared the check on 10/2 and they show the payment as posted on 9/30.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Why are people still sending physical checks when electronic payment is available?


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Remember how I spoke with Juniper CS after COB last night and was told no sign of payment received?

So I check my account this morning, and lo and behold...










I know it's possible, but it just seems too conveniently coincidental.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I just emailed Juniper about not receiving my Tivo rewards for last month. I just got an automated reply that said:

Thank you for your recent e-mail concerning the TiVo(R) MasterCard(R). We are committed to providing quick and efficient customer service. Should your e-mail require a response, please expect to hear from us within 3 to 5 business days.

*3 to 5 business days.* I'd hate to see if they didn't provide a quick and efficient reply


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Cabinwood said:


> I just emailed Juniper about not receiving my Tivo rewards for last month. I just got an automated reply that said:
> 
> Thank you for your recent e-mail concerning the TiVo(R) MasterCard(R). We are committed to providing quick and efficient customer service. Should your e-mail require a response, please expect to hear from us within 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> *3 to 5 business days.* I'd hate to see if they didn't provide a quick and efficient reply


Actually Juniper responded very quickly. I got a response yesterday afternoon that their records show that they had given me the points -- so, now it appears it's on Tivo's end that I don't have them...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Cabinwood said:


> Actually Juniper responded very quickly. I got a response yesterday afternoon that their records show that they had given me the points -- so, now it appears it's on Tivo's end that I don't have them...


In the past, this has happened to me, and Juniper claimed they had sent them, TiVo that they had not received them. Eventually they talked to each other, and they got me my points.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Folks, our apologies. There was a problem in our processing of the September points that should have been posted to your account in October. We have now resolved the issue, and your points should be listed. This was our fault, not Juniper's and we are sorry for the inconvenience. Please accept our apology for the delay.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

Yep, I just checked and mine are now there. Thanks...


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Yup. Finally arrived here too.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

bgreen5 said:


> Remember the good old days when you could get a 20GB iPod for 20,000 points? Now they require 27,500 just to get a Mini.


:up: iPod Nano is now available as a TiVo Reward

:down: the 4GB Nano costs 27% more than the 4GB Mini (35000 points  )

(practically the same points required as the 20GB color iPod)

On the brighter side, the TiVo watch has been reduced to 8000 points.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I have one of those 20K point iPods. Want to get another for the wife, but every time I get close, they bump up the points. 

I am canceling the card at the end of the year, whether I have enough points for it or not. I'll get whatever I can at that point (which with point inflation, may be the coasters!).


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm reviving this old thread that never seems to die - which is unfortunate because you'd think TiVo and Juniper would have figured things out by now!

I'm very impatiently waiting for my November points to post to my account. My Juniper statement closed on 11/22. I realize we just had a holiday and a weekend, but I can't believe that I still haven't gotten my points. I'm less than 300 points from the Bose SoundDock so I just need these points to post so I can order it before they raise the "points price". I'm paranoid they'll raise it before they post my points. I've already taken the credit card out of my wallet and I'm not going to use it anymore. Too much hassle!


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Yep. Still waiting on November points here too.

Seems like Juniper and TiVo keep taking turns on who's to blame. It seems so ridiculous that they haven't worked together to "prevent recurrence" after more than a year, that I have to conclude that it's either deliberate or they just don't care. 

Too bad. I'd like to keep using the Juniper account if they didn't have such an enormous lag between the time you make a purchase and the time it shows up in your online account.

But as the points incentives become worth less and less, why shouldn't I go back to using my old card accounts where at least I can see my transactions update within minutes (or hours at the most)?


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

bgreen5 said:


> Yep. Still waiting on November points here too.
> 
> But as the points incentives become worth less and less, why shouldn't I go back to using my old card accounts where at least I can see my transactions update within minutes (or hours at the most)?


The points are so worthless now that in just about all cases (I can't think of an exception) you're better off using a cash rebate card and just buying the reward.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Can't wait to get my Nov and Dec points. Should be enough for the reward I want (unless they bump it up AGAIN). Then, it is bye-bye TiVo Rewards card.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

TivoOpsMgr...

*PLEASE* check on the Tivo points again. My points have yet to be posted. I'm a few points away from ordering a Christmas gift, and I have more than enough points awaiting credit. Id' like to get my points and get my order in time for Christmas.

Jennifer


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jennifer said:


> TivoOpsMgr...
> 
> *PLEASE* check on the Tivo points again. My points have yet to be posted. I'm a few points away from ordering a Christmas gift, and I have more than enough points awaiting credit. Id' like to get my points and get my order in time for Christmas.
> 
> Jennifer


I just got my November points on the 29th (I used to get them regularly on the 13th). So maybe you'll get your soon too.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I called the executive complaint department at Juniper. They were the ones I contacted when I had this problem several month ago. I got zero help from TiVo with this problem, Juniper is the only one who ever did anything. I didn't hear back from them today so I'll follow-up again in the morning.


----------



## bud8man (Feb 13, 2004)

Got my points and they dumped the 140 hr unit....this is crap. for 5K less I can get the 40 hr...yeah.....


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

Jennifer, Zevida, or any others -- If you have an issue with points not appearing in a timely fashion, please drop me an e-mail with your Rewards ID and the last date that you received points; I'll have the team investigate.

As for the 140-hour unit disappearing; our apologies for that. We sold out of our remaining rewards inventory faster than expected. We will try to give advanced warning in the future as in this thread from Bob Pony:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=274371

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Finally back on track... my points for December appeared very timely on 1/13/06 (yesterday). :up:

Hopefully, a sign of things to come.


----------



## bgreen5 (Feb 4, 2000)

Not a TiVo Rewards problem, but I'm pretty much done with Juniper now:

_
"**Important notice regarding changes to your account** Please note that the new term will apply to your account on January 1, 2007 and will appear on the billing statement you receive after January 1, 2007. *A foreign country fee of 3%* of the U.S. dollar transaction amount will be charged for purchases made outside of the United States."
_

:down:


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I had a question...is the Tivo credit card no longer available? I try applying for one and the company link didn't work any longer. Anyone know what is going on?

Thanks!


----------

